# Banding my goats horns



## sunfisher

We are wanting to band our two 1year old pygmy goats horns..I have researched this and I feel comfortable about doing it then I get nervous.. The reason we need to do this is because my daughter wants to show them in 4-H..  when they say they will grow back slow what does that mean? how long will they grow back..our fair is in september. My goats are not just farm animals they are family pets. I would just be heart broken if something went wrong..what are the chances of them getting scurs? they love to play and head butt each other. will this knock a horn off to early? any help or advice to set my mind at ease would be greatly appreciated! thank you


----------



## dreamriver

I personally haven't tried this method but have seen a few examples on the web where it has been done successfully.   From my reading it looks like the most important thing is to be sure the band is at the base of the horn and that the horn has been notched with a file right at the hairline and then duct tape is applied to help it stay.

best of luck,  maybe you could do a thread on how you do it and how it works for you?


----------



## ksalvagno

I currently have bands on my goat's horns. It has been 5 months and they still haven't fallen off but it is working. There shouldn't be any scurs because it is killing the blood supply. Also, if you notch it correctly, then you don't need any tape on it. I never had to put any tape on it, the bands stayed in place. You do have to replace them every 3-4 weeks. Below are pictures when we first banded Millie. Also, I'm finding that she hasn't used her horns much this whole time. I'm sure they are a bit sensitive.


----------



## hcppam

Can this method be used on scurs?


----------



## AdoptAPitBull

Isn't that extremely painful though? I can't imagine any part of my body being banded for weeks. I hate hate hate disbudding when it's being done, but I think in the long run it's very worth it.


----------



## ksalvagno

It is definitely painful the day you put the bands on. I give her a Banamine shot when I do that. I don't think it continues to be bad painful the entire time. But I do agree that disbudding is better. But I got this female as an adult and she already had the horns. Tried to live with them but just can't.

If the scurs are big enough, then you can band them.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Banding is a personal decision, but it seems like a really painful and drawn-out process to me. 

What are the chances of getting them removed by the vet surgurically?


----------



## ksalvagno

You can certainly opt for surgery but that is actually worse than the banding. Surgery will leave a hole and can be extremely bloody. Their sinuses go up into their horns so that leaves a hole that infection and stuff can get into. With the banding, the holes are closing up and you won't have the holes this way. 

For anyone reading this, banding shouldn't be your first option. If you have kids, then disbud them. If it is an adult that you want to buy that has horns, then you have a decision to make. I opted to try having a goat with horns and my goat was worth it to try. Banding isn't the worst thing in the world but you really don't want to do this on a regular basis. If banding is distasteful to you, then only buy goats that have no horns.


----------



## Chirpy

I have only talked with a handful of people who have had the vet surgically de-horn their goats.  EVERY person said they would NEVER do it again.  It was an awful, painful experience for them and the goat; not to mention expensive.

I have only heard from people on here about banding but it sounds like a much better option than surgery.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull

Yeah, the surgical route is a complete mess. Definitely not a good option.

Banding should be a last resort. I just want to make that clear so new goat owners don't think, "Oh, forget disbudding, banding is easier."


----------



## sunfisher

thank you to everyone... I guess we are going to leave the girls as they are. We are just afraid we will have something go wrong  Its a shame that my daughter wont be able to show them. They are trained so well but we have the option of breeding them or look for a couple more that have no horns to add to our little goat herd  I guess my daughter is going to wait until next year to show goats. This year she is going to show a steer..oh help me I know nothing about cows, steers ect.. so thankful for this Forum. My husband was raised on a dairy farm so we will be fine but me being the way I em I have to research everything!! So my new journey has begun


----------

